# AVG 8.0 (free) will not install correctly



## alabamas13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have downloaded this and install a dozen times. Each time I get this error message: 

*C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgui.exe

This program has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may (emphasis added) fix this problem.*

I am running XP, SP3, athlon 64x2 Dual, 3GB ram. I think it installs and runs the scan in the background as it slowed my computer down. I pulled up task manager and it showed it running...but I have no access to it.

Just an FYI...I had AVG 7.5 before and it never gave me a minute's trouble. AVG 8 has given me nothing but trouble.

If I can't get it to work is there another good free virus protection?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

I don't use AVG any more, so I'll leave the solution to the AVG experts. As an alternative free antivirus, you might want to try *Avira* or *Avast*. Both score higher marks than AVG Free in comparison tests.


----------



## beakercake (Dec 21, 2008)

Alabamas13

Try this!! I had inadvertantly deleted "Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2005". 

All had to do was reinstall. Good luck. 



Message "Application failed to start"If you received the following error message after installation of AVG and the program does not start, it is usually caused by corrupted or missing Microsoft redistributable files, that are necessary for correct AVG function:
This application failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstalling the application may fix the problem.

To resolve this situation, please take the following steps:

Open menu Start -> (Settings) -> Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs.
In the list of installed programs, please find Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2005 and uninstall it using the button Remove.
Restart your computer.
Download and install the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2005 from the following website:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=200b2fd9-ae1a-4a14-984d-389c36f85647

Run AVG.

Note:
In case the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2005 can not be installed, the issue can be caused by corrupted Windows Installer. This can be fixed by downloading and installing the Windows Installer package:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=889482fc-5f56-4a38-b838-de776fd4138c

If it is still not possible to install the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2005, please refer to the troubleshooting of Microsoft Installer issues at:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555175

Once the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2005 is installed correctly, it will be possible to run AVG.


----------

